# Sony Vaio Doesn't Hibernate



## Raaza (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello guys,

My Sony Vaio Laptop doesn't hibernate when I click "hibernate" from Start menu and also when I close lid of the laptop.

It had been successfully hibernated since the purchase of the system.

I checked the power options and all the settings are there unchanged, especially the option "enable hibernation" etc.

this problem was found since last night.

I tried with system error check, nothing found wrong, scanned thoroughly for spyware using "ad-aware 2007", "spybot search and destroy " some minor spywares were there and I removed it, then Performed a thorough full scan with Avast home edition, found also some viruses and removed.

eventhough the problem is still there.

I had installed Nokia PC Suite 6.84 last night  and it was ended in failure and re-installed the pc suite once again, so I thought it was the hibernation problem with the installation of pc suite, hence I removed the same, still problem persists.

I use my laptop for the presentation purpose and the hibernation option is very useful to me. 
could you please give me a soln to this problem without a system restore option???


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 16, 2007)

Did you try scanning your drive with ScanDisk.

It happened to me once that Hibernation file got currupt and I was not able to hibernate, but once I fixed that disk error, Hibernate worked again. Try this, it might work.


----------



## Raaza (Jul 16, 2007)

Still problem persists

pls help someone


----------



## Raaza (Jul 18, 2007)

pls help me to fix this problem someone.


thank you


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2007)

Run Disk Cleanup of system drive and then restart the system. After reboot make sure that Hibernate is enabled in Power Settings again.


----------



## vandit (Jul 18, 2007)

Just pop in the win xp cd(bootable..) and boot from it and select the repair option...Ur done..


----------



## Raaza (Jul 18, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Run Disk Cleanup of system drive and then restart the system. After reboot make sure that Hibernate is enabled in Power Settings again.



Hi,

thanks Vishal
It works    but.....

I'm getting an error message often as given below

===============================================

Data Execution Prevention - Microsoft Windows

To Help protect your computer, Windows has closed this program.

Name:		Windows Explorer
Publisher:	Micorsoft Corporation

				=============
				Close Message
				=============


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data exectution prevention helps protect against damage from viruses and other security threats.


=========================================================


When I clicked "Close message" Box, windows  try to send the error report.

what is this ???


----------

